# How do i introduce new chickens to the existing flock?



## Meggy217 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi all,

Today we are getting two new chickens(9 month old easter eggers). How should we go about introducing them to the flock?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very slowly. They need to be penned seperatly for a quarantine period and to also get the original flock to get use to them without being able to come in contact. This quarantine should last a few weeks, then slowly start letting the new members with the original. Once the new members are accepted then move them to the main coop at night.


----------



## sbon2727 (Aug 17, 2013)

we're at 6 weeks introducing our new chicks to the flock (4). the flock was not pleased with the new comers, and will still peck at them when the two newbies get separated from each other. we put up a pen inside the coop so they can be together during the day without getting at each other. it's working, and we're seeing them slowly start to get along- or should I say just ignoring each other. )


----------

